# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  نيران

## النسر2

*أبيت على خطى ليلك
لأعزف أحرفي الأولى
على قيثارة الشعر
أبيت وأعشق الكلمات.. أسطرها
وأقطف من ثنا حبك.. ثنا درري
أسطرها لأهواها.. لأحكيها على ملأ
من الأحباب.. أقول لهم ذا قدري
ويخفق بالمنى قلبي.. أشد حباله
الغرقى إلى الأشواق ولا أدري
أقبِل قلعة الحب.. أدك حصونها العليا
لآخذ قبلة منك.. أضمدها
على صدري
يفر بغيض ماضينا.. يعانق حاجز الوهم
ويأتي حلو حاضرنا.. ليأخذ قبلة منك
تموت زهور أحزاني.. على أسوار بستاني
يغَرد طائر الأفراح مسروراً يداعبك
وتأتي أنت لا تدري من المسرور يا أنتي
أطائر حبنا الطاهر أم الأقدار خانتك
تخوني هواي يا أقدار
ألا تدري بأني مرسل عنك
أنا الأقدار ترسلني وتأتي عنها أحزاني
وخانتني لتبقى.. عيشة الضنك

ولا أوتار أعزفها
سوى أوتار أحزاني
ولا أشعار أكتبها
سوى أشعار أشجاني
ولا أسوار أبنيها
سوى أسوار أسجاني
ولا أقدار أمشيها .. أخطيها على مُر
أخطيها على حر من الجمر
أدوس بها على قلبي
وأحضنها على صدري.. وأمسكها بيمناي أقبلها
سوى النيران تلسعني
بقايا منك
      نيران..
*

----------


## النسر2

*أنت الدواء ولا شفاء سوى العيون
تلك التي قد كبلت مني الشجون
وأفرجت عن فرحتي..
من خلف قضبان السجون
ولم أرى في دنيتي.. عينان في كل العيون
مثل التي قد خاطبت عينيَ بالصمت الحنون
وألزمت قلبي الرهيف إلى الركون
بل أعتقت عقلي المعتق بالجنون
من جنه.. لكنه رفض الهوى
ولن يكون

من أين جئت مليكتي
هل جئتي من خلف أسوار المدينة
أم أن عيناك الدفيئة خالفت
كل المشاعر والأحاسيس الحزينة
وتجاوبت مع كل خاطرة...
بخاطرتي سجينه
أم أنني ما زلت أحلم باللقاء المستحيل
ومخاوفي تلك الدفينة
يا ليت قلبي ما نبض
يا ليت عشقي انقرض
يا ليت مسبحتي وصوت مشاعري
أصابها بعض المرض
يا ليت عينيك النواعس.. وافقت
أو جاوبت لم تعترض
ماذا أصابك يا هوى
ألم تجد قلباً سوى قلبي تعُض
أم أنك الولهان في تلك العيون
وأنا البريد.. وما الغرض..
*

----------


## النسر2

*أحبها سحابة تمر دواخلي
وتملأ الحياة كلها غمامه
وعينها وضيئة وروحها جريئة
وضحكة بريئة تحفها ابتسامه
وشعرها طويل وخصرها نحيل
وصوتها هديل كأنها حمامه
رأيتها بليل حسبتها دليل
بوجهها الجميل أهدتنيَ السلامة

ومنذ أن رأيتها تبدلت خواطري
فأصبحت بشعرها بلونها بجيدها في خاطري
كتبتها في دفتري.. رسمتها بأحرفي
حفظتها في ناظري
وبت لا أطيق غير طيفها
تكسَرت أزاهري

وكادت الدنيا تطير يا حبيبه
وراودت خياليَ البعيد لحظة غريبة
حلمت فيها أنني هديتها دبلة الخطويه
أفق من منامي أدركت أنها
أكذوبة...
*

----------


## النسر2

*الحب الكتلنا والشوق الهلكنا
حبي وبيه راضي ومنتظرين
نحقق بس في يوم أملنا
يا أنت يا قمحه أنا بالروح بضحي
ليه أحزاني تمحا وللأفراح تصَحي
وعيونك السمحة تغلطي ما بتصحي
لو أمنتي لمحه إنك ما بتلحي
لو قلتي انتظرني لحبك بضاري
ما بقدر أجرني في الحب انكساري
يالحبك أسرني إنت سبب وداري
بالله لا تحرني
أنا طال انتظاري
بتأسي في حبك أتعبني الهيام
بتلاشي بيه وجدك فارقني المنام
بتأمل عيونك خايني الكلام
بتعذب بصدك بس ردَي السلام
بس نظره عابره تلهمني الوئام..
*

----------


## النسر2

*إشتهيتك لما كنت بعيده عني
احتويتك لما صرتي قريبه مني
كنت بحسب في بعادك 
كل أنين الليل ونجمو
كنت قايل في رجاك
بلقى زمني خالي همو
إلا وحياتك رجيتك
بس غلبني الشوق وغمو
لما تزعلي يا حليوه..
تزعل الدنيا في رحابي
وأبقى هايم في رحابك
كايس أفراحي وهنايا
لما تبقي قريبه مني..
ترحل الدنيا بشقاها
بل بودع كل شقايا
يبقى وجهك ضاوي بدرو
يبقى حبك في الحنايا
كل كلامك زان مسامعي
بقيت أرددو في غنايا
كل أنوار المشارق ضاويه
بي بسمة وجيهك
كل بدور الظلمه ضاحكه
لما تلهجي بلهيجك
بس وحاة عينيك مرة
أبسمي وأديني نظره
ولا بس أهديني زهره
ولا كلمه حلوه كانت ولا مره
ببقى بالأشواق بريدك
أبقى شريانك وريدك
ولا أبقى رساله خالده
بين رسائلك وفي  بريدك
أبقى جوهره في الملامح
بس تزيني بيها جيدك
داير أرحل في عيونك
وأبقى في دنياك جديدك
وتبقي إنتي وحيده عندي
وأبقى في ريدك وحيدك
بين ضفائرك وبين جدائلك
داير أعيش يا دنيا جنه
إنت يا صبح المباهج
إنت يا لوحة محنَه
إنت أنغام ساكنه جواي
بسمعك لمن أهاجر
أو أغيب عنك وأغادر
ما بهاجر إلا في عينيك
ليه عينيك أجاور
داير أرحل من عيونك
ليه عيونك ماني قادر
ألقى في قلبك سكوني
وتبقي قدري.. ببقى راضي 
بنصيبي
وقسمة الله.. ربنا الخلاَق وقادر..

*

----------


## النسر2

*يوم الوداع.. سالت دموع.. كتبت حروف
للقيا في زمن بعيد
غسلت ملامح شوقي ليك.. جفت
مناديل الفرح.. وبقت حروف أجمل قصيد
عدت أيامي المعاك.. لحظات فرح
لمحات بصر.. وبقت سراب أيامنا
في الماضي السعيد
يومين عذاب .. يومين فراق
سنوات بقت.. لهيبها زي نار الوعيد
أيامي من بعدك سنين
وسنيني من بعدك دهور
وبقيت أفتش ليك في منفاي وحيد
وبديت أفتش ليك يا طوق النجاة
غرقان انا.. أنحت حروف
مكتوبة بي دم الوريد
عينيك وين؟! تاهت خلاص
عينيَ فيك..
وقلبي تعبان ما هدى
مستني من قلبك بريد..
*

----------


## النسر2

*يا هاله من نور يا طعم الهنا
يا دوحة في بيد أيامي أنا
يا بدر ليلي يا عذوبة الدندنة
يا أحلى أيامي أنت يا معنى المنى

يا هالة من نور يا ضوء القمر
يا روح روحي أنت يا طعم المطر
أنت البوادي كلها أنت الحضر
أنت المدينة كلها أنت السمر
لا بدر غيرك في ليل أيامي ظهر
يا هالة من نور يا وحي الحقيقة
أنت يا كل الأماني يا رقيقه
أنت يا كل الأزاهر في الحديقة
أنت يا أحلى ويا أغلى رفيقه..
*

----------


## النسر2

*يا أبهى ألوان اللوحة
يا وتراً يعزف لحن الفرحه
يا هاشة وباشة ومنشرحة
أطريني وحاتك يا سمحه
وأنا سارح في عيونك سرحه
توسعي ليَ ضيق الدنيا
وأخطف من نور وشك لمحه
يا فرع البان الماشي يميل
يا موية النيل الكابه تسيل
ولونك زي لون القمحه
بتأمل فيك وأعاين ليك
وشعرك بيغازل في الطرحه..
*

----------


## النسر2

*أنا كل يوم بزداد حنين
راجيك يا حبي الضنين
برجاك لي آخر السنين
أمشي وأفتش للسعادة
ونلقاها يا قلبي الحزين
مليت أنا كل الأماني المترفه
كل الدموع وكل الهموم المشرفة
كل الكتابات والقصائد وأحرفها
حتَى المحنه الباقيه ليَ في
دربي دايماً أصادفها
يا أنت يا معنى الحياه يا مشرقه
أصليني بي نار الغرام المحرقة
وغوصي في بحور الهيام المغرقة
شكيت أنا وصارت جفوني مؤرقه..
*

----------


## النسر2

*ليلاً أناجي والنجوم لالؤ
حول القمر..والبدر مكتمل
زهاء سماءه.. متربع عرش السمر
يتلو الجواب سؤاله
أين العشيق؟ أين الحبيب؟!
ولما التكدر؟!
فأجيبه متوهماً أن لا عشيق
ولا حبيب إني أودع للسفر
ولم الرحيل ولم السفر؟
في ليلة عصماء ينقصها الوتر
فأجيبه متوكئاً.. صحراء قاحلة حياتي
لا سحاب.. ولا مطر
أصبحت في قبو الرحيل
حقيبة غبراء.. أرهقها السفر
أضحت حياتي منهلاً حلواً
لمن يهوى السهر
ولم التشاؤم والضجر؟
ومن الكلام لكم درر
ومن الأحاجي والأقاصيص
الجميلة.. ومن القصائد ما ندر
هذا الزمان.. الحب فيه خطيئة
فمن يحب كمن كفر
ردد سؤالك مرة أخرى
مرات ومرات أخر
تجد الجواب مسافراً
عبر الأثير.. عبر البحر
ألا سفر إن في قلب
الحبيب ليَ مقر
أنا لي حبيب وليَ عشيقوطني الأغر....
*

----------


## النسر2

*لو قالوا لي أنَ الكلام على 
الشفاه محرَم.. لتكلَمت عني العيون
لو قالوا ليَ.. همس العيون محرم
لتكلَمت بدلي.... الشجون
حتى إذا تعذَر بي الخطاب بها 
تحدثت عني الهواجس والظنون
ولمن يبيحوا صمت الهواجس داخلي
اخترت بعدك يا هواجس
وحي من الشعر الحنون
وإذا حروفي لم تجد لها مأمن 
اخترت يا حبي نداك هوى الجنون
وتبدل الميعاد بعدك يا هوى
أصبحت لا أهوى سوى حب المنون..
*

----------


## النسر2

*رأيت في عيونه من الحنان لوحة
تخرج من خياليَ المعاني التي
تظل في علوها البعيد دانية
أهيم في سمائه يظل في سمائيَ
كزهرة تحفها الرياض نادية
تدفقت مياهه.. عذوبة.. نضارة
فارتويت من سلافه..
أكاد لا أفيق تارة..
أكاد لا أحس ما بيَ

ومنهل من الحنان لا يفور
يصب في قلوبنا يزيدنا حبور
و(أزرق) يعانق الأديم
و(أبيض).. يزاحم العبير ريحه
تحفه الزهور

ويهدي ذا لذا من الشفاه قبلةً
فتختفي زهاء في خجل وتطهر البدور

ليمر يوم.. بعد يوم لتقضى الأيام... في حياء
ويمر الشهر... بعد الشهر
تنقضي الشهور
وتختبئ الشموس في خجل
وتظهر البدور
لتشهد المخاض.. ويصرخ الوليد في سرور
ميلاد نيلنا العظيم.. من هنا
من حيث.. أزرق.. وأبيض
يداعبا الطيور
لترتوي الرمال والحصى
منذ أقدم العصور
ومنذ أن تكونت بجوف كل حُبلة
عيون نطفة تكاد لا ترى.. تكاد لا تدور
ومنذ أن تبدل الزمان...
والمكان.. توقف الزمان فجأة..
وخاطري يدور..  

*

----------


## النسر2

*منذ متى وأنا أتحيَن أوقاتاً
فيها الفرحة تتبختر
منذ متى.. أتصبب عرقاً
لأروي شاطئك الأخضر
وأنا أتلفت حيناً
وحيناً قلبي يتحجر
أشرب ماء البحر
حتى خفقاتي تتبعثر

وضوء عيونك خيط سرور
ابحث عن فرح من نور
وأقفز من سور في سور
وفي عينيك وجدت الدهشة
وفي قلبي كانت رعشه
وعشت أمنَي نفسي 
بالفيروز وبالبلور *
منذ متى وأنا أتحرق شوقاً
للدر المكنون

منذ متى وأنا أسكن لؤلؤة
في قاع الحزن أنا مسجون
منذ متى وأنا أترقب نجماً
ينأى عن أي عيون
أتلكأ في كل مطارات الدنيا
أبحث عن حب مجنون
أبحث عنك وعن عينيك
وعن خصلة شعر فيها أكون
وجدتك لكني ما جئت إليك
ماذا في البوح
وجدتك لكني أترقب شفتيك
يا روح الروح
وغض الطرف عن عينيك
يا ويلي مجروح
أحلامي آمالي بين يديك
ووددت النوح
منذ متى؟! أتأمل فيك
وأنا مجروح.. 

*

----------


## النسر2

*من حاضرنا بحكي أنا
حكاية زول قليبو رهيف
وقصة زول شديد رايد
وأقدار الزمن كتير بتقيف
حكاية زول صبح شقيان
وسرحان في البحر والقيف
سارح في عوالم تانيه ملازم
الشوق.. ملازم الهم.. ربيع وخريف
وشوفتك ليها يا خلي
بتفتح باب هبوب الصيف
وظهر من قليب مكتول
حب مكتوم ويبقى معاك
ملازمة الكريم للضيف
وتظهري دنيا.. في دنياي
وتبقي معاي.. وتحكي ليَ عن الغنَاي
تكون أحلامي في باكر
وأعيش باكر على الذكرى وإنت معاي
تريديني.. وبريدك جد.. ومتيقن
وعارفه كمان.. لافي سفر
ولا في وصول.. في دنياك وفي دنياي
أقول أنسى.. وأخت يدي فوق خدي
وبنظرة ترجعي لىَ شريط ذكراي
وبس شوفت عيونك ديل.. تصيب قلبي
وتزيل غلبي..وأعيش الريد مع الحكاي
وأعيش الحب بأحلامي وبآمالي
وبآلامي.. وأغني قصيده في الدوباي
وحبَك ليَ.. وهواي أنا فيك زي لوحة
مسترة بي ستارة هم وقاعده حداي
أزح الهم.. تزحي الشوق.. نقرأ
اللوحة بإخلاص.. وتطلع من عطر
خاتمك.. لآلئ من أنين الناي
وأرجع تاني وأتذكر..متيقن
وعارفه كمان.. لا سفر.. لا
في وصول.. في دنياك.. وفي دنياي
وأقول أنا آه
من حبي.. ومن حبك
وأقول يا ريت لا كنت.. ولا كنتي
ولا دنياك.. ولا دنياي
تكوني وحيده.. وأكون عايش
وحيد وبراي
ما أصلو الزمن غدار
يجمع ناس.. ويفرق ناس
يشيل قلبي.. ويخت قلبك
ما أصلو الزمن سواي
لا عايز يشيلو هواكي
لا داير يزيلو هواي..

*

----------


## acba77

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
ربنا يحفظك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
ربنا يحفظك
ويعلي مراتبك
ابداع والله ابداع

*

----------

